# Chicago Heights, IL - Sr. Male (Duke), ID#5500179



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Moderators: I didn't notice a thread started for this dog. If this is a duplicate, please do me a favor and delete or close it. Thank you!

Duke is "well-behaved, housebroken and loves people."

South Suburban Humane Society
Chicago Heights, IL
708-755-7387

Here's his Petfinder page:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11469354


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Here's his Petfinder page:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11469354 



























We are open to the public on Monday and Wednesday 12 noon until 7 pm; Thursday, Friday, and Saturday from 12 noon until 5:00 pm. We are also open on Sunday from 1:00pm until 4:00 pm. We are closed on Tuesday. Plan to spend an hour at least visiting our shelter.


South Suburban Humane Society 
1103 West End Avenue 
P.O. Box 744 
Chicago Heights, IL 60411 
Phone: 708-755-7387


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a sweet looking boy! He has the cutest expression!


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

Gotta love the ears! What a happy looking man.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Bump!


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Upsy daisy!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

i can help with pull and transport to a reputable rescue. please e-mail me because I can not get on the board as much as i'd like! [email protected]


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with his expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------

